# House of the Dead



## Bananafish (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's the new website of my yard haunt.
The site is under construction, but I need some help from you guys; if you see something wrong, or something that could be changed, just tell me so my website can be at its best.

(The website is not related with the movie House of the Dead, it was translated from french "La Maison des Morts").

---­]http://houseofthedead.tk/ [---


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

Like your site. Can't wait until you fill up all the sections. Layout's done well, though. Good work! [8D]



"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Preceding our dreams is silence; a pause in our mortality. -- E. Riddle"

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------

